

Dell launches two new Ubuntu-based systems - reddotX
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-developers-dell-launches-two-new-ubuntu-based-systems/

======
nfoz
Lead developer Barton Gorge's interesting commentary:

[http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-devel...](http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-developer-edition-available/)

